# Looking for work around Mansfield Ohio



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

Im looking for work in or around mansfield ohio. I can sub, or cover for anyone if they need help. Just let me know. Im in lexington but could travel a litte. 24/7 419-571-2325 thanxs and hopefully we will get some snow soon!!!!


----------

